# 2013 - 2014 regulations booklet and season dates



## Milkman

seasons link

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/sites...on_summary.pdf

booklet link

http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/sites/d...-FINAL-LR3.pdf


----------

